# How does this sound?



## MaeganV (Jun 1, 2011)

So, I am getting my tegu in a couple of weeks. He is full grown, about 3 feet. He is just a little guy but soooo sweet. Completely dog tame. We are getting him from a reptile breeder place that use to have him as a pet/for show but is now for sale. 

Now we have a 6 x 2.5 x 2.5 tank already, and he will be aloud to roam the house with supervision for a few hours a day as he pleases. The previous owner said that he loved to roam and then go bask for a little, then roam some more so we are going to let him do the same thing . If it proves he needs more space we are going to build him another but in the mean time this is what he is going to have. 

About 8 inches of substrate is going to in the bottom. We were planning to make a hide/basking spot with a couple of bricks and a big rock slab on top of them, so the hide kind of goes underground. And then we were going to fill that hide with moss for a humidity hide. 

And then on the cooler side we are going to have a large water dish and another hide, not sure what its going to be made out of. Most likely just a plastic one, and it will have moss in it again. 

We are going to have an infrared basking bulb and a 4ft UVB bar going across the top. We will eventually get a misting system installed but in the meantime we are just going to manually mist in the morning and the evening and allow for baths every week or so depending on how much he needs them. 

I think that should be good for everything, please let me know if this sounds alright .


----------



## james.w (Jun 1, 2011)

What are you going to use for substrate? What type of tank is it, wood, glass, plastic? How far away will the UVB be from the tegus back, and what type is it?

He will definitely need more space, the minimum enclosure should be twice the animals length long, one time the animals length deep and tall. What size enclosure is the previous owner keeping him in?


----------



## MaeganV (Jun 1, 2011)

Cypress mulch is the substrate. He is currently in an 7 x 2.5 x 2.5. 

Tank is sealed wood. The UVB is going to be near the top of the tank and we are going to use a tropical 25 UVB bar, so it will be around 25 inches away. We know that the strength must be enough for the UVB to reach the lizard, and did research and I think that one is alright.


----------



## james.w (Jun 1, 2011)

I would go with the desert 50 UVB. And I think the max distance on the tubes is 20" away.


----------



## MaeganV (Jun 1, 2011)

Alright, thanks for the tip! 

In that case I will just move the bar down anyways just in case.


----------

